# Guild D15 MH acoustic



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

My buddy let me have his D15 Guild to play around with. Really nice dreadnaught, a bit big for me but nice tone. First time i have played a mahogany guitar and enjoying this one. I know they are USA made and entry level guitars as far as Guild's are concerned. Anyone else play these?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have tried one and they are nice-the Martin D15M models are great too.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> I have tried one and they are nice-the Martin D15M models are great too.


John, would the D15 M be mahogany also? Would like to give one of them a try.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Yes they are mahogany tops-I had one but had to sell due to financial constraints-best sounding Martin I ever had.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> Yes they are mahogany tops-I had one but had to sell due to financial constraints-best sounding Martin I ever had.


The Guild is complete mahogany, top, sides and back. Next time i am in L+M will grab a Martin. Thanks


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

The budget friendly vintage version is the harmony h165

All mohagany but it’s ladder braced - not modern x bracing.

They Can be had on kijiji from $400 & up.

Nathan


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

From what I've heard, the ones built after the 1980's were better acoustically. Previous that that, they were overbuilt and lacked response. My friend's D40 from the 80's was like that. Response was somewhat flat and the sustain was short. If this is a later model, you likely have a decent guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

FYI, here are the specs.

Guild D15 - Westerly Guild Guitars


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

My bad, sorry guys


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mark Trites said:


> I am looking to sell this if anyone is interested. $575 plus shipping. Had setup done at gilmour guitars in red deer. Very nice guitar, just too many
> View attachment 232222


Mark, this is the wrong area to try and sell a guitar. The mods don't take kindly to this. May I suggest you move it to the for sale section?


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

The Martin D15M is all solid mahogany (I believe Martin has a wide range of all mahogany guitars in various styles) and it sounds beautiful. I spent a half an hour with one at my local L&M about 2 years ago and haven't stopped thinking about it since! The price was decent, but still a little out of my reach right now. I sometimes think I should have thrown caution to the wind, slapped down my Visa and begged forgiveness later. C'est la vie. Someday, maybe.


----------

